# Reflectology decon wash



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a product that removes all old waxes any lsp etc on the paints surface





What does it do?

totally removes all Lsp
a thick gel type product that can be sprayed on a panel
can also be used in engine bays and on the white grease in door shuts etc
as well as removing tree sap, lsp etc it also deep cleans the pores of the paint working away at removing all embedded dirt etc

So after the car was washed , i applied Decon wash with a black german applicator pad
spread it all over and waited approx 10 mins for it to work

goes on easy enough no real effort and hazes over



then you just jet wash it off

the water should then just sit there,proving that the car is now totally clean
the car also appered a lot brighter after use
this can also be used as a shampoo for maintaining glasscoat finishes,by altering the dilution etc

what do i think ?

well it works,no fancy perfumes,no flashing lights
after use the car appered brighter,the water just sat on the panels ,proof to me that it had removed all traces of previous lsp

Overall

good product actually does what it says it will on the tin!
maybe use it every month or so in the winter diluted to use as agood shampoo for removing the heavier grime
i wonder if it could be used as a pre wash at a weak solution

pros

works as it says it will, cost effective ,be good to use on other jobs as well

cons

not many,it doesnt have any smell or fancy packaging ,but they dont clean cars


----------

